# ? about Ha****oxicosis and hyper episode



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

So, i've diagnosed with ha****oxicosis. I thought I had passed through my hyper phase and symptoms were starting to improve. However, last evening and all day today I feel as bad as I did a month ago with INTENSE anxiety and depression. Ativan is not touching it. Can the autoimmune just start attacking at anytime and spill off those extra hormones and make you feel hyper? I feel HORRIBLE today, like I'm going crazy!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> So, i've diagnosed with ha****oxicosis. I thought I had passed through my hyper phase and symptoms were starting to improve. However, last evening and all day today I feel as bad as I did a month ago with INTENSE anxiety and depression. Ativan is not touching it. Can the autoimmune just start attacking at anytime and spill off those extra hormones and make you feel hyper? I feel HORRIBLE today, like I'm going crazy!


Yes; it is likened to a roller coaster ride. I feel bad for you and I am not sure this should be left untreated as your last doctor has suggested.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I had some labs done yesterday:

TSH 1.02 0.61-1.12
FT4 0.69 0.38-4.5

I'm not sure that these point to either hyper or hypo. I'm almost ready to jump off the thyroid bandwagon and find another doc to look for another reason I'm feeling like death.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I had some labs done yesterday:
> 
> TSH 1.02 0.61-1.12
> FT4 0.69 0.38-4.5
> ...


These point to hypo but that does not necessarily relflect what is going on w/ you NOW! There is a lag time and the antibodies are what are making you feel so bad and hyper.

As I said, there is a lag time with TSH and the others so you need a good doctor that understands these things.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm confused. If hypo shouldn't the ft4 be lower and the tsh be higher?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I'm confused. If hypo shouldn't the ft4 be lower and the tsh be higher?


That is correct, you are not confused. Hypo = low FT4 and FT3 w/ High TSH

Hyper = High FT4 and FT3 w/ low TSH

And did you get the ranges turned around on those labs? They don't look right to me. It looks like your FT4 is in the basement. If those ranges are correct, that is.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

SORRY! You are right, I flip flopped them. Now that I've fixed, how do I look now?

FT4 1.02 0.61-1.12
TSH 0.69 0.38-4.5


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> SORRY! You are right, I flip flopped them. Now that I've fixed, how do I look now?
> 
> FT4 1.02 0.61-1.12
> TSH 0.69 0.38-4.5


You are close to the top of the range w/ FT4 and TSH in the basement indicating _hyperthyroid!!_ Ha, ha! Glad we got the ranges in the right place; that paints a whole different picture.

LHM! (Lord have mercy)


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Gee, no wonder I feel like this! BUT... the numbers are "normal". SO FRUSTRATING!!!!! Need to find a doc who will treat based on symptoms, not "normal" numbers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Gee, no wonder I feel like this! BUT... the numbers are "normal". SO FRUSTRATING!!!!! Need to find a doc who will treat based on symptoms, not "normal" numbers.


The numbers are within the suggested range based on cohorts. That does not mean that is normal for you and once again, lest I remind you, you do have TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and that indeed means that you have autoimmune thyroid disease and it is also responsible for your hyper states.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry, I always forget about the tsi as two endos have glossed right over it saying "it's below the range" (92% range is <125%).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Sorry, I always forget about the tsi as two endos have glossed right over it saying "it's below the range" (92% range is <125%).


I will give you the information once again.

You should have absolutely NO TSI in your blood. If you do, that is the cause of the hyper.

What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism.

Please read this.
http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

Send it to your doctors.

Also, it would be good to have TBII (thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins) as they could be present also fighting off the TSI.

Here is a reference for that.
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm

Out of control antibodies can make you feel really sick and that in fact does mean that you are. You have autoimmune thyroid disease; I am certain of it and yes, I am still convinced that you are hyperthyroid.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you again. I will print of this post as well as the links you have provided. Thank you for validating again why I feel the way I do. Every day is a struggle. I KNOW that there is something wrong with my body. It's NOT just anxiety and depression. I need to find a doc that will agree and HELP ME! So far, you are the only one who believes and understands. It is so sad that we have to go from doctor to doctor and hear what I have heard
1) There is nothing wrong, your labs are normal, there is nothing that I can treat you for
2) You had autoimmune thyroididits, your labs are normal, I cannot treat you right now
3) Be patient until the antidepressant starts to work

In the meantime I feel like I'm going crazy every day. My body feels like that of an 85 year old and I am losing my life.

Thank you Andros for being there and listening!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Thank you again. I will print of this post as well as the links you have provided. Thank you for validating again why I feel the way I do. Every day is a struggle. I KNOW that there is something wrong with my body. It's NOT just anxiety and depression. I need to find a doc that will agree and HELP ME! So far, you are the only one who believes and understands. It is so sad that we have to go from doctor to doctor and hear what I have heard
> 1) There is nothing wrong, your labs are normal, there is nothing that I can treat you for
> 2) You had autoimmune thyroididits, your labs are normal, I cannot treat you right now
> 3) Be patient until the antidepressant starts to work
> ...


I love #2 the best! LHM!! You had??? Autoimmune diseases are chronic; they never go away. They can be managed though and managed quite well so that the patient has quality of life again.

I do validate you; you bet your bippy I do! You are going to have to fight for yourself like a "she cat!" Can you do it? Yes, you can. I and others have had to do it and we are here for you.

When I was so sick and disregarded by many many doctors just like you are now, I did not have a computer. I had no one to advocate for me or validate me. Only my husband. Everyone else thought I was nuts and that includes over 20 doctors for over 20 years. I lost the best adult years of my life because of this. And a lot of money too because we paid out of pocket due to not having insurance.

_I don't want to see this happen to you or anybody else for that matter!_


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Maine,

I understand what you are saying completely. I get the same run around from doctors. The hyper state drives me almost insane as well. Sometimes I feel like I want to peel my skin off and crawl out of my body and run screaming just to get away from myself. It's almost like I physically can't control the urge. I just feel so bad all the time and when I am in an "attack" as I call them, it's as if I lose almost all control. I just want to get away from the way I am feeling at the time. It infuriates me when I hear from doctors that nothing looks wrong because of my numbers. My TSH was a 6.1 once with a top range of 5.0 for the test and the doctor said no big deal. Keep struggling through, you're not alone. One day maybe as a group of people dealing with this we can finally get doctor's to pay attention.


----------

